

How much bandwidth does the worlds largest LAN use? - anderspetersson
http://inet.event.dreamhack.se/

======
anderspetersson
During DHS11 they seems to have a 20 gbit link divided into a pair of 10
gbits, one in each hall. The summer events is usually about half the size as
the winter events.

